# Anno 2205 - Welche Version



## FkAh (12. August 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Version ihr euch kauft..

Collectors ist für mich nicht in Frage, brauch den Sammlerkrams nicht..


Bin nun am Überlegen ob Gold Edition oder die reguläre bei Amazon, mit der Hoffnung, dass sie schon am Samstag vor Release kommt..

Vorbesteller-Bonus ist ein exklusives Kommando-Schiff


Versionsübersicht:

Standard: Spiel als CD-Version

Standard -  Download: Spiel als Uplay-Download 

Gold Edition: Spiel und Season Pass, digitaler Soundtrack und digitales Artbook, nur erhältlich als Uplay-Download


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Collectors Edition: Spiel und Season Pass, Soundtrack als CD, gedrucktes Artbook, Mondposter und Steelbook


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mal hören, was ihr da so nehmt.


----------



## Malkolm (12. August 2015)

Die günstigste, 3 Monate nach Release wenn (hoffentlich) alle Bugs raus sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

Wenn dann wohl die Holzklasse. Bin zwar ein Fan für gewisse Editionen aber dort muss schon was gescheites drin sein. Vorbestellen fällt bei mir auch unter ist nicht


----------



## DKK007 (12. August 2015)

Wird die Collectors Edition. Wenn man aber bedenkt, das bei Anno 1701 das die Normalauslastung für 40€ war. 
Weiß nicht ob ich noch vorbestelle, da ja die Beta nicht mehr ist.


----------



## FkAh (12. August 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn dann wohl die Holzklasse. Bin zwar ein Fan für gewisse Editionen aber dort muss schon was gescheites drin sein. Vorbestellen fällt bei mir auch unter ist nicht



Wegen Bugs oder magst keine Katze im Sack kaufen?


Bei mri wird es sehr wahrscheinlich die Standard, aber zum ins Regal stellen, außer es gibt noch DLCs die im Voraus angekündigt werden.. weil Season Pass hatte ich bei noch keinem Spiel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

Ich kaufe generell erst dann wenn ich sehe das mich ein Produkt überzeugt und nicht wenn die meinen das Pulver neu erfunden zu haben. Auf so einen lächerlichen early Bird Bonus kann man auch getrost verzichten


----------



## drebbin (12. August 2015)

Ich kann mich zwar an kein Anno-Release-Debakel erinnern, aber ich  kann heutzutage einfach nicht mehr vorbestellen wenn ein Publisher dahinter sitzt. Kickstarter und Co sind für mich eine eigene Schiene (weshalb ich dort auch bereits Geld vorgeschossen habe ohne schlechtes Gewissen).

Das Setting zu 2205 gefällt mir sehr gut, aber vor Release werde ich es mir eh nicht kaufen und dann schauen was bei der Gold-Edition so alles drin ist. 
Es wäre vlt auch praktisch wenn du - TE - die Einzelheiten der erweiterten Editionen oben direkt mit angibst.

Meine Tendez lautet aber: Standart-Download.


----------



## Noctua (12. August 2015)

Anno 2070 lief am Start eigentlich recht gut (die anderen sind zu alt zum erinnern  ) und alle Anno-Versionen hatten mich lange und gut unterhalten. Aber der fehlende Coop-Modus bei 2205 lässt mich doch ein wenig zweifeln.


----------



## FkAh (12. August 2015)

Hab es oben hinzugefügt.
Hatte 2070 auch direkt am Release-Tag und abgesehen von denn Server-Problemen, die später immer noch auftraten, hatte ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

2070 ist völlig an mir vorübergegangen, war irgendwie so nicht mein Ding


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2015)

Noctua schrieb:


> Anno 2070 lief am Start eigentlich recht gut (die anderen sind zu alt zum erinnern  ) und alle Anno-Versionen hatten mich lange und gut unterhalten. Aber der fehlende Coop-Modus bei 2205 lässt mich doch ein wenig zweifeln.



Der Online Modus wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlchkeit mit dem Addon nachgeliefert. Die Anno Leute wollen wohl erst mal den Anno Basic Spieler für sich gewinnen, und der spielt Anno alleine im Endlosspiel, wie ich z.B. Ich konnte dem Online Modus und Co. nie was abgewinnen.


----------



## Noctua (13. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Online Modus wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlchkeit mit dem Addon nachgeliefert. Die Anno Leute wollen wohl erst mal den Anno Basic Spieler für sich gewinnen, und der spielt Anno alleine im Endlosspiel, wie ich z.B. Ich konnte dem Online Modus und Co. nie was abgewinnen.


Naja, ich bin Anno-Spieler seit 1602, also schon sehr lange. Und ich habe in Anno 1404 und 2070 (jeweil mit und ohne Addon) jeweils mehrere 100h Zeit investiert. Das allerdings weniger im Singleplayerspiel, sondern fast ausschließlich in Endlos-Coop-Spielen mit Freunden. Dort haben wir uns immer eigene Ziele gesetzt und gemeinsam dran gebaut/gespielt. Die ersten paar Stunden mögen noch etwas zäh sein, aber mit der Zeit hat immer jeder was zu tun. 2205 interessiert mich auch, aber ohne Coop werde ich da nich viel Zeit rein investieren, da es mir alleine nicht so viel Spaß macht.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2015)

Ich bin da genau das Gegenteil. Ich spiele Anno lieber alleine und kann mich dann in Ruhe auf das konzentrieren, was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt.
Ich spiele auch immer ohne KI, daher finde ich es nicht schlecht, dass die Entwickler bei 2205 die KI entsorgt haben.
Allerdings frage ich mich, gegen wen man dann Krieg führt. 
Aber der Kriegsherr bin ich sowieso nie gewesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2015)

Ist bei mir auch so,  der Multiplayer Part hat mich nie wirklich interessiert


----------



## FkAh (13. August 2015)

Multiplayer war für mich auch nie relevant, weil im Freundskreis hat nie einer Anno gespielt..
Hatte es mal mit 3 Leuten aus'em Forum probiert, aber so richtig wollte das auch nicht und es müssen halt dann immer alle Zeit haben. Da spiel ich lieber immer Solo 


2070 hab ich auch relativ viel gespielt, dann hatte ich ein bisschen Pause gemacht und zwischendrin wurden dann irgendwie diese Archen-Module geändert, wodurch meien WIndparks drastisch an Leistung verloren haben und dann hatte ich keine Lust alles umzubauen oder nen neues Endlos zu machen.. hoffe siwas machen sei nicht auch bei 2205


----------



## Noctua (13. August 2015)

Wir haben es damals mit 1404 so richtig angefangen Coop zu spielen und es in 2070 weitergeführt. Wir haben dann auch schön die Aufgaben verteilt, einer macht die Techs, einer die Ökos und einer die Schmutzfinken. Der Vorteil war, jeder hatte Ideen zum optimieren, so dass wir am Ende richtig viel Bevölkerung aufbauen konnten. KI hatten wir immer mit dabei, aber vor allem um von denen Geld/Ruhmpunkte (oder wie auch immer die heissen) zu "erpressen". Auch Kriege gegen die schwersten Gegner (z.B. den Piraten) für die Erfolge haben wir zu 4. gemacht. Da konnte sich einer auf den Krieg, einer auf die Schiffe und 2 aufs Bauen konzentrieren. Das Einzige was meine Kumpels immer genervt hat, war mein Drang zum Schönbauen, sprich optisch ansprechend mit Zierelementen usw. 
Spiele gegen andere Spieler sind jetzt auch nicht meins.

Kann ja mal n gemeinsames Coop bei 2070 anbieten


----------



## Niza (9. September 2015)

[x]Es wird die Collectors Edition . Habe sie gerade vorbestellt bei Amazon 
Hatte damals auch schon Anno 2070 vorbestellt.
Ich Spiele Anno schon seit 1602 
Habe auch schon die :
Anno 1701 Limited Edition 
Anno 1404 Limited Edition 
und die 
Anno 2070 Limited Edition 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## FkAh (11. September 2015)

Ich werd nach einigem überlegen nun auch auf digital wechseln, bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher, ob Gold oder Standard.. hoffe es gibt noch Infos zum Season Pass


----------



## DarkMo (25. September 2015)

was ist denn eigentlich ein season pass?


----------



## Malkolm (25. September 2015)

So eine Art DLC-Flatrate.
Du kaufst den Pass meist bei erscheinen des ersten DLCs zu einem (wesentlich) höheren Preis als dieses einzelne DLC, bekommst aber damit auch Zugriff auf mehrere (manchmal alle) noch folgenden DLCs, welche dich jeweils einzelnd dann wieder mehr kosten würden als der Pass.

Vorteil für dich: Du sparst mit dem Pass etwas Geld, wenn du auch sonst blind jeden DLC sofort kaufen würdest.
Vorteil für den Publisher: Er hat Einnahmen schon bevor er die zugehörigen Ausgaben hat, und damit u.A. einen beträchtlichen Zinsvorteil.

Nachteil für dich: Du kaufst die Katze im Sack. Viele BF4-Premium (das war der Season Pass von BF4) Spieler haben spätestens nach dem ersten DLC aufgehört, defakto aber für mehr bezahlt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Oktober 2015)

Standard als CD im Laden ohne Vorbestellen

Ich habe zwar keine großen Sorgen, dass das Spiel Mit jeder Menge Bugs zu kámpfen hat beim Release, aber ich bestelle grundsätzlich nicht mehr vor. Bei Ubisoft drei mal nicht.

Ich hoffe nur, die DLC politik ist wieder so fair wie in 2070.


----------



## FkAh (1. Oktober 2015)

Habs nun doch als CD gekauft, Standard-Edition in der Hoffnung, dass es schon einen Tag vor Release geliefert wird


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Oktober 2015)

Wo kauft ihr denn eure Versionen so?
Nur den Uplay-Code oder tatsächlich noch die "hübsche Hülle" mit DVD ?
Ich werde vermutlich wieder nur zur Standard-Edition greifen.
War bei 2070 auch völlig ausreichend und später nur das Tiefsee Addon nachgekauft.


----------



## uka (27. Oktober 2015)

Also ich habe mir damals Anno 2070 Retail geholt (normale Version) und dann auf Steam nochmal im Sale die Complete Edition. Fand das Handling auf Steam besser als über den Ubisoft Launcher (wenn ich Anno in Steam starte, öffnet er direkt den Autopatcher und geht dann ins Spiel). 

Habe Anno 2205 Gold Edition auf Steam vorbestellt .


----------



## FkAh (27. Oktober 2015)

Uka spielt Anno 

Na dann muss ich euch bald mal wieder auf dem TS vollsülzen


----------



## uka (27. Oktober 2015)

Schon ewig spiele ich Anno ... das Warten auf den Release ist eine Qual . Bin auch nicht der einzige bei uns .


----------



## FkAh (27. Oktober 2015)

Meine Hoffnung liegt im vorzeitigen Versand seitens Amazon und einer vorzeitigen Lieferung, also bereits Montag.


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Oktober 2015)

Gold Edition auf Steam. Der Preload hat soeben begonnen


----------



## EMPIREOK (2. November 2015)

Natürlich die Colletorsedition, sammle alles von Anno  Habe bisher auch alle Lösungsbücher gekauft wennschon denn schon.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. November 2015)

Noctua schrieb:


> Anno 2070 lief am Start eigentlich recht gut (die anderen sind zu alt zum erinnern  ) und alle Anno-Versionen hatten mich lange und gut unterhalten. Aber der fehlende Coop-Modus bei 2205 lässt mich doch ein wenig zweifeln.



Bis auf das Ecos zum Bäume abbauen Gold auf der Insel brauchten  So landete 2070 bei mir für 4 Monate in der Ecke.. Nicht mal das Tutorial konnte ich zocken..

Naja da bald Weihnachten ansteht und ich es mir schenken lasse: die Collectors. 

Sonst würde ich auch Holzklasse nehmen


----------



## tobi_tight (22. Januar 2016)

Habe bisher als großer Anno Fan 2205 noch nie gespielt. Morgen wird die Abschlussarbeit abgegeben und danach geht´s los 

Wie ist eure Einschätzung, welche Download-Version ich kaufen sollte? Bringen Orbit und Tundra so interessante Features, dass ich sie gleich mit kaufen soll? Oder anders gefragt, wenn ihr die Erweiterungen heute kennt, würdet ihr sie bei einem Neukauf direkt mit kaufen?

Wie ist es eigentlich, wenn man eine Karte schon lange bespielt und 1 Phantastrillion Einwohner hat und dann die Erweiterungen erst kauft... Lassen sich die Neuerungen in das gespeicherten Spielstand integrieren oder muss alles neu aufgebaut werden?


----------



## uka (22. Januar 2016)

tobi_tight schrieb:


> Habe bisher als großer Anno Fan 2205 noch nie gespielt. Morgen wird die Abschlussarbeit abgegeben und danach geht´s los
> 
> Wie ist eure Einschätzung, welche Download-Version ich kaufen sollte? Bringen Orbit und Tundra so interessante Features, dass ich sie gleich mit kaufen soll? Oder anders gefragt, wenn ihr die Erweiterungen heute kennt, würdet ihr sie bei einem Neukauf direkt mit kaufen?
> 
> Wie ist es eigentlich, wenn man eine Karte schon lange bespielt und 1 Phantastrillion Einwohner hat und dann die Erweiterungen erst kauft... Lassen sich die Neuerungen in das gespeicherten Spielstand integrieren oder muss alles neu aufgebaut werden?


Die Erweiterungen würde ich mit kaufen - die 1. neue Zone ist ja gerade raus gekommen  aber das könnte man später auch erst kaufen - das Spiel selbst kann mit oder ohne gespielt werden. Ich würde die gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## tobi_tight (22. Januar 2016)

Dann kaufe ich einfach die Gold-Edition, die enthält ja den Season Pass und damit den Zugang zu auch kostenpflichtigen zukünftigen DLCs. Also auch zu den kommenden beiden Erweiterungen?


----------



## uka (22. Januar 2016)

Dazu ein kleines Zitat was deine Frage beantworten sollte - gutes aufbauen wünsche ich 


> Die Erweiterungen heißen Tundra und Orbit und können einzeln oder im Season Pass gekauft werden. Die Gold-Edition und die Collector's Edition beinhalten beide Erweiterungen bereits (in Form des Season Pass).


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Januar 2016)

> und damit u.A. einen beträchtlichen Zinsvorteil.


Zinsvorteil? Gibts das noch!?

Bei mir ist es die Standartversion geworden, ich bin kein Collectors-Käufer.


----------



## p4dox (13. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist und sich gerade nicht mehr so viel im Anno Bereich tut.
Die Gold Edition bekommt man bei Uplay für derzeit 29€

Angebotspreis Anno Gold Edition inkl. Season Pass = 35,99 €
Abzüglich der 20% 100 Unit Aktion (wovon auf das reduzierte Spiel zumindest 12% angerechnet werden)
So kommt man auf knapp 29€

Super Aktion also, habe es gestern selbst geordert


----------

